# Duck call insert jig.



## Grumpy (Apr 20, 2018)

Well just finished my duck call insert making jig.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 20, 2018)

Is the jig in the kiln and not able to take any pics?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 20, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is the jig in the kiln and not able to take any pics?


Here is the duck call pic, hot out of the oven...lol y'all are rough, on this 63 old man....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 20, 2018)

Steve422 said:


> Here is the duck call pic, hot out of the oven...lol y'all are rough, on this 63 old man....lolView attachment 145792


Awesome!

We are not know for cutting slack to 

Ask @Mike1950 and @CWS those two remember the big bang...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 20, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Awesome!
> 
> We are not know for cutting slack to
> 
> Ask @Mike1950 and @CWS those two remember the big bang...


At least y'all make me feel at home.....( Old folks home that is)...lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2018)

Steve422 said:


> Here is the duck call pic, hot out of the oven...lol y'all are rough, on this 63 old man....lolView attachment 145792



You'll learn Steve, not to worry. The rule is

Pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 20, 2018)

Tony said:


> You'll learn Steve, not to worry. The rule is
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!


When I said that 
Shorty you called me old and grouchy ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> When I said that
> Shorty you called me old and grouchy ...



It's different when I say it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 20, 2018)

Tony said:


> It's different when I say it!!


It is lower to the ground..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 20, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> When I said that
> Shorty you called me old and grouchy ...


Amen to that one.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Awesome!
> 
> We are not know for cutting slack to
> 
> Ask @Mike1950 and @CWS those two remember the big bang...


Ggggg=rrrrrr

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2018)

Tony said:


> It's different when I say it!!


At least us ole guys do not need a stool ta use the sink....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Or the urinal!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

